# This Is Why Your Range May Not Allow You To Shoot Tracers



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2018/01/25/range-may-not-allow-shoot-tracers/


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The Red River Regional Marksmanship Center in Fargo opened a brand-new underground 100m rifle range in 2014. Three firing points with paper targets that could be run out on automated target carriers to 25, 50, 75, and 100 yards, and 3 points with electronic grouping/scoring targets at a fixed 100m. REALLY nice facility.

It lasted 6 days before it caught fire.

The shredded rubber backstop was ignited by an unmarked 5.56mm tracer round than was mixed-in with some cheap bulk surplus ammo a guy had bought for his AR. The range walls, floor, and ceiling were concrete, so not much physical damage, but it was very hard to put out the fire, and the whole interior got smoked-up badly. Took more than a couple of months (IIRC) to get it back up and running. All ammo is screened now, if it's in mags you unload it or take the loaded mags back out to your car.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I hate to keep banging on the same point, over and over, but both of these two occurrences were the direct result of our society having raised a couple of generations of kids who were never taught about personal responsibility.

Both of the people who fired those tracers should have known that they were indeed tracer rounds. They should've looked the rounds over as they were loading them into their magazines.

(Well...maybe the guy who fired the .223 tracer might be absolved, if the people who sold him the bulk ammunition had tumbled the bullet's paint off, when making the ammunition look more presentable. _But then, it was the seller's irresponsible behavior_, wasn't it.)


----------

